# Guilds



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 19, 2005)

What is the status of the guild books?


----------



## astralpwka (Jul 19, 2005)

Adventurers Guild is up next. Unfortunately, it seems I had an artist bail (or drop off of the earth), so I'm getting a last minute replacement, but hopefully will be out by the near end of this month.


----------

